# Using different phone apks



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Can I use the eclipse phone apk in Tweakstock simply by copying the apk and placing in /system/apps or is it more complicated than that?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I also have another question but don't want to clutter up the page. There has to be a way to sort go launcher folders... Right?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> Can I use the eclipse phone apk in Tweakstock simply by copying the apk and placing in /system/apps or is it more complicated than that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Short answer, and I've asked this before also, is its more complicated then that. Also the phone wouldn't look right as the systemui.apk also plays a role in what the phone looks like.

Sent from TweakStock


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I also have another question but don't want to clutter up the page. There has to be a way to sort go launcher folders... Right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I've never found a way to sort folders in any launcher. I use an app called Folder Enhancer. It lets you group apps, bookmarks, quickdials...anything really...into folders that you add to your homescreens as shortcuts. It autosorts everything alphabetically by default, but it lets you resort things in any order you want. Best money I've spent in the Market.


----------



## glennsardone (Oct 4, 2011)

To sort the app tray use AppZorterLite FREE from the market search for App Zorter Lite

Sorts quickly with one click and works flawlessly


----------



## glennsardone (Oct 4, 2011)

An APK contains the same general look as the ROM it was made for. Using an APK from a different ROM will change the look of that application in general. You would also need to make sure it is the from the same ROM base. EP4 pr whatever or it could cause problems.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

While it might not be that big of an issue for folks, there's also a minor mod to the phone.apk in tweakstock stemming from the AOSP lockscreen option - I'm not sure if anything was done to the phone.apk in Eclipse but assuming it worked you would likely notice a puzzle answer if using the AOSP lockscreen.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a feeling it would be a pain to switch apk's. I just really enjoy the ICS look of the dialer and when you actually make a call, it just looks the best IMO.

As for the folder sorting, i know adw ex automatically sorts alphabetically but so far go launcher is just whatever order you place them in. I like the ability to just drag and drop for folders, so if I have to manually check which apps I want in the folder I already won't like it. Ie Simi folder.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> As for the folder sorting, i know adw ex automatically sorts alphabetically but so far go launcher is just whatever order you place them in. I like the ability to just drag and drop for folders, so if I have to manually check which apps I want in the folder I already won't like it. Ie Simi folder.


That's required for at least the initial setup in Folder Enhancer. Once that is done, you can turn on notifications and it'll pop a notification into the tray when you install something new and you can just tap it and choose a folder (or folders). Actually, I like checklists better...dragging a bunch of icons around is tiresome, and having a list to pick from is just so much nicer to me, but to each his own.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> That's required for at least the initial setup in Folder Enhancer. Once that is done, you can turn on notifications and it'll pop a notification into the tray when you install something new and you can just tap it and choose a folder (or folders). Actually, I like checklists better...dragging a bunch of icons around is tiresome, and having a list to pick from is just so much nicer to me, but to each his own.


I can see where you come from. I just get lost in the scrolling of a list and sometimes forget a few apps.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

